#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-28
<cmaloney> Good morning
<brousch> yes
<dzho> it is a morning
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-29
<wolfger> morning?
<wolfger> Happy Saturday #11  :-D
<cmaloney> Happy not quite saturday
<cmaloney> Still working and what-not
<gamerchick02> NEW GLASSES! (in about two weeks)
<gamerchick02> i'm so excited. sorry
<cmaloney> I'll be more excited for you in about two weeks
<gamerchick02> :-D thanks
<gamerchick02> my experience was great. getting two pairs, sunglasses and regular.
<rick_h_> afternoon
<rick_h_> gamerchick02: ooh, let me know how that goes. I always debate that
<gamerchick02> i will! and i'm going to probably take a selfie and post on the plus
<gamerchick02> hah
<rick_h_> lol
<cmaloney> rick_h_: I see the photos are coming in. :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-30
<cmaloney> Morning
<_stink_> yo
<_stink_> http://blog.docker.com/2015/12/ian-murdock/
<_stink_> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/3yktcg/ian_murdock_debian_founder_is_threatening_suicide/
<_stink_> super sadface.
<cmaloney> Yeah, I saw the tweets on identi.ca
<rick_h_> afternoon
<flipsidecreation> wow https://bits.debian.org/2015/12/mourning-ian-murdock.html
<flipsidecreation> that is sad news
<rick_h_> yea, really amazingly bad
<jrwren> holy shit, Ian, wtf. Suicide to raise awareness of our police state?!?!
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-31
<wolfger> Oh, wow. How sad.
<dzho> .
<jgransden> anyone used ethernet over copper? My provider is telling me that it will be better than the T1s. I just have no experience with it
<rick_h_> jgransden: no but some folks have good luck.
<rick_h_> jgransden: note t1 is 1.5mb/s
<rick_h_> not exactly rocket ship these days
<jgransden> no, but i like the MPLS. they are claiming 10mb/s with the eoc
<jgransden> and MPLS
<rick_h_> jgransden: ah i read thatbas ethernet over power
<rick_h_> jgransden: so ignore me
<jgransden> thats ok, i have no idea what im talking about so.. :) Have a happy new year
<cmaloney> Morning
<_stink_> yo
<rick_h_> afternoon
<jgransden> howdy
<cmaloney> Howdy howdy
<cmaloney> playing some board games this afternoon
<cmaloney> woo woo
<rick_h_> cmaloney: party party
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-01-01
<brousch> The Grand Rapids Information Systems Security Administration uses mailman, which emails your password to you once a month by default
<cmaloney> brousch: I think you can turn that off as a user
<cmaloney> at least in later versions of mailman
<brousch> Can't turn it off the first time it happens
<cmaloney> ugh
<rick_h_> afternoon
<rick_h_> cmaloney: heh, going to have to put more time into my goodreads content I guess http://mitechie.com/books
<greg-g> brousch: don't use a real password with mailman, just let it give you one
<brousch> Well of course, but it still send it to you plain text
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-01-02
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Which did you decide to run?
<cmaloney> It's looking very Squarespacey
<rick_h_> cmaloney: yea squarespace
<cmaloney> Looks nice
<rick_h_> cmaloney: yea more to do but the multiple blog-ness and editor seems cool
<cmaloney> morning
<flipsidecreation> good morning
<brousch> My friend who works at Ford on self-driving vehicles told me they give you an Ubuntu laptop as your development computer
<flipsidecreation> that is pretty cool
<_stink_> $ drive_car --to grocery_store
<cmaloney> Python ins moving to Github
<cmaloney> brousch:  That's pretty cool
<cmaloney> http://www.metalinjection.net/latest-news/tommy-lee-gets-stuck-atop-his-cruecifly-during-motley-crues-final-concert-happy-new-year
<flipsidecreation> that is awesome
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-01-03
<_stink_> heyy
<rick_h_> party
<tony-smlr> SMLR E174/E175 (1/3/2016) Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnofzckBbUA Audio: http://live.smlr.us:8000/streaming
<cmaloney> morning
<Scary_Guy> yar
<cmaloney> Is it talk like a Pirate Day already?
<Scary_Guy> it's always talk like a pirate day
<Scary_Guy> Especially on the IRC's :P
<Scary_Guy> http://www.lyricsmania.com/pirate_this_song_lyrics_god_ate_my_homework.html
<jrwren> https://medium.com/maxistentialism-blog/star-trek-deep-space-nine-in-82-5-hours-10acde591fd2#.5452s4pjo
<cmaloney> wheeee
<cmaloney> Deep Space NIne is my favorite trek
<jrwren> mine too.
